# Maverick HPXV 17 2005 HP rating



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

joey7848 said:


> I posted this on the Maverick forum but figured I’d try here also.
> 
> I did some searching but wasn’t able to locate anything online. I know my skiff is rated for a 90. My question is whether it’s possible / reasonable to hang a 115 on it? My thinking is that given the lighter weight of some of the newer engines I’d be ok. I understand I’ll sacrifice in squat and draft a bit but I’d prefer the speed given where I’m running.
> 
> Thanks for the opinions all!


I had an '06, also rated for a 90. I believe the 90 2-stroke yamaha is the ideal engine for that boat, but knew plenty who had 90 4-strokes and a few with 115 2-strokes (tarpon tournament guys). A modern 4-stroke 115 may not weigh more than a 90. BTW, my boat was gps'd at 46 mph and I believe the 115 guys were right around 55. Hope that helps. Mark


----------



## joey7848 (Dec 11, 2012)

mwolaver said:


> I had an '06, also rated for a 90. I believe the 90 2-stroke yamaha is the ideal engine for that boat, but knew plenty who had 90 4-strokes and a few with 115 2-strokes (tarpon tournament guys). A modern 4-stroke 115 may not weigh more than a 90. BTW, my boat was gps'd at 46 mph and I believe the 115 guys were right around 55. Hope that helps. Mark


Thanks for that @mwolaver . ~36 is the best I can get with my F90. I do have a 24v trolling motor on it as well, but thought I’d at least be able to touch the low 40s with it.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

That F90 is supposed to be closer to 100 than my old 90/2, so yeah you should get more. Hit up Capt Honson Lau on insta. He had an F90 on his older V. Now runs a modern one with a 70, I think. But he knows those boats very well.


----------



## Austin Glassman (Jan 5, 2018)

Yamaha and merc 90-115 4 strokes are the same motor with a different tune so they weigh the same I believe. The only issue you may run into is some shops might not hang a motor that over powers the coast guard rating. Think it’s an insurance/liability thing. I know a couple mid 2000s 17v with 115 merc and they are fine. Your hull is no different than my 2017 and I run a 115 pro xs. Touched 54 last week solo


----------

